# Help please. Anyone know whats up with this?



## lostsilence (Jul 9, 2004)

I dled xp onto mac. But it wont let me install one of my games. it says it must close. Does anyone know whats up?


----------



## seanstar (Jul 9, 2004)

whuh? Alright. Which OS are you using (if X, a specific build would also help), which OS is the game native to (9/carbon/X/Win), and how exactly are you working with XP on a Mac (I know it's possible, I use VPC6 quite a bit, but there are other options). If you aren't afraid to mention it, what game is this?
I can fix/answer a good number of Mac issues, and some types of Win issues, but not given only an ambiguous OS reference and "it doesn't work."


----------

